# OOO et base de données



## dpi67 (2 Juin 2005)

Bjr je viens d'installé la version 1.9.93, pour l'instant j'utilise toujours AppleWorks, surtout le module de "Base de données". J'ai essayé de créé une base avec OOO, mais cela semble bcp plus complexe qu?avec AppleWorks, connaissez vous un site ou la création et le fonctionnement d'une base sousOOO est expliqué? J'ai essayé l'aide d?OpenOffice, mais on s'y perd vite.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## FjRond (3 Juin 2005)

Pour la base de données, je ne sais pas, mais la version la plus récente d'OOo est la 1.9.105 compatible avec Tiger.


----------



## avosmac (4 Juin 2005)

Pour les bases de données, je suggère d epasser plutôt par le pack MAM beaucoup plus efficace et simple. Référez vous au prochain numéro 53 d'Avosmac


----------



## dpi67 (5 Juin 2005)

Ah bon ? et c'est quoi le pack MAM, un module d'OOO ? allez, dites, nous juste un peu de quoi il en parle, l'attente du n°=53 seras moins dure à supporter


----------



## avosmac (5 Juin 2005)

Je voulais dire MAMP = MySQL, Apache, etc en pack autonome : une merveille


----------



## redelap (5 Juin 2005)

ça m'interesse ça .. !!! et ce pack fonctionne avec PHP5 ? (comme Wamp sur PC ?)
Sinon en BDD, je peux en parler: Filemaker Pro v7, et en prime, une formation totale et gratuite sur mon site...
De plus, il parait que PHP peut attaquer les base FMPro au même titre que MySQL.. plus complexe pour construire un SGBDR.
je sens que Robert (de Montreal) va intervenr...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Pour la base de données, je ne sais pas, mais la version la plus récente d'OOo est la 1.9.105 compatible avec Tiger.


le lien ne fonctionne pas....


----------



## FjRond (21 Juin 2005)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> le lien ne fonctionne pas....


Parce qu'on est passé à 1.9.109   : 
http://ooo.lab-project.net/~ebachard/MacOSX/2.0/m_109/Tiger/fr/OOo1.9.109_Tiger_fr.pkg.zip


----------

